# outside wiring



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

If your in Britain contact HSE, they will look at BS7671 for guidance on compliance of
*Electricity at work regulations 1989*
*The Electricity Safety, **Quality and **Continuity Regulations 2002
*Both are statutory. 

If you live else where your local trading standards or health and safety body should help(Scotland/Ireland)


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Phillip

All you need do is quote the following ; You are concerned that the installation does not meet the requirements of the Electricity at Work Act'. Do this in writing and keep a copy. As an employee your employer has a duty to ensure that people in his employ work in a safe environment. The fact that the supply is generator fed is inconsequential. It is electricity just the same and BS7671 applies,

Frank


----------

